# question for the jig flippers...



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

do you notice any difference between the normal skirt style or the "Spider" skirt style?
heres pic to show you what i mean
Normal Style









"Spider" style









i picked up one of each because im getting into finesse jigs with a pork frog..... 
oh well.. i was just wondering if anyone noticed a difference


mike if you read this.... your evil... every time we fish together, you turn me on to something new to me and then i have to go get some.... everytime we go fishin i end up spending $$$ afterwards lol


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Well the "spider jigs" are more finese jigs, I generally use those on rock piles, drop offs, and humps. But the "normal skirts, I use most and I use those flippin' docks, sticks, stumps, brush....


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I find the normal jigs produce better for me... maybe its a confidence thing but I know for a fact they come through weeds better!


----------

